# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  رسالة الاسماعيلية ليوم السبت 10-07-2010 (حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*[frame="7 80"] 
تقرير عن احداث تمرين المريخ المسائي
[/frame]


·       تمرين المساء كانت مدته ساعة ونصف عبارة عن تقسيمة بين الاصفر والاحمر في نصف ملعب  
·       الاصفر لعب له باولو بيتر  كاسروكا سفاري طارق مختار مصطفي جعفر( في وسط الملعب ) مصعب عمر  لاسانا قلق سعيد السعودي بلة جابر_ هنو راجي وعبد الحميد 
·       الاحمر لعب له رمزي صالح  عبد الرحيم علاء بيت المال موسي الزومة و نجم الدين  فيصل العجب هيثم المرابط حمد الشجرة الشعيل كريم النفطي وارغو محمد كمال (في وسط الملعب) وياسر الديبة  
·       انتهي المران بفوز الاحمر 11-3  احرز للاحمر  النفطي 4 اهداف  محمد كمال 3 اهداف  العجب هدفين وموسي الزومة هدفين واحرز للاصفر لاسانا وسعيد السعودي  وعلاء بيت المال في مرماه  
·       قبل انتهاء المران بعشرة دقائق اصيب اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي ولم يكمل التمرين وقبلها بدقائق خرج سفاري لشعورة ببعض الالام في العضلة الامامية 
·       الطبيب اوضح ان اصابة الثنائي  خفيفة ولن تمنعهما المشاركه في تجربة الغد الصباحية 
·       هيثم طمبل  انهي  تمارين الصالة  وبدأ اليوم الركض حول الملعب وملامسة الكرة منفردا تحت اشراف المعالج البدني اندريا 
·       واصل  المرابط  أداؤه القوي والرجولي وظهر بلياقة افضل من الامس وكذلك النفطي 
·       اجمل اهداف المران هو الهدف الرابع الذي احرزة راجي بلعبة مقصية في سقف المرمي الاحمر 
·       فيصل العجب ظهر بصورة تؤكد بأن الملك له حديث اخر في الدورة الثانية –لياقة عالية وخفة واضحة 
·       المريخ سيلعب مباراته الاعدادية الثانية غدا في الساعة( الثامنة صباحا)  
استمرار تمارين اللياقة للتونسي مهدي بن ضيف الله
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا افريكانو على الاخبار الطازة والجميلة 
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*[frame="7 80"] 
تــــــــــــم بحمد لله تقرير اليوم من معسكر سودان المريخ
[/frame]
*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكووووور  يا غالى   ما عدمناااااك
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*مشكووووووور يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*مشكورين يا افريكانو ويوم شكرك ما يجي
                        	*

----------


## alhaj

*مشكور ياملك
*

----------


## الحوشابي

* تسلم اليد و الكاميرا يا رائع
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*تسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يا أفريكانو
ولو سمحت طلب خاص
يا ريت الصورة الجماعية دي ترفعها لينا من جديد بدون توقيع المنتدى
عاوز أعملها توقيع وكدا

شكرا لك مرة ثانية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي مووووت
					

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يا أفريكانو
ولو سمحت طلب خاص
يا ريت الصورة الجماعية دي ترفعها لينا من جديد بدون توقيع المنتدى
عاوز أعملها توقيع وكدا

شكرا لك مرة ثانية



ملف مرفق 307


هـــــــــــاك ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكككوووووووووور ياقلب
                        	*

----------

